# Straight Coat Cockapoo puppy - how can you tell?



## Munchkin19

Hi All,

Do you think this puppy will favour the cocker spaniel coat type. It is an F2 and is 8 weeks.

Thank you


----------



## Mmansf

What a sweet looking puppy 😍. I would guess it will have a straight coat. I've attached pictures of our F1 puppy at 8 weeks and six months. His coat hasn't changed much. He had very curly legs and more of a shaggy curl on his body from about 5 weeks old.

Hope this helps.

Xx


----------



## Ko7651

I also have a black cockapoo and love to see pictures of others.


----------



## Katebowers

Can someone tell me will my new puppy get curly hair? I’m worried it will be more straight then curly. 
thanks


----------



## Ivys mom

[QUOTE="Munchkin19, post: 2036664775, member: 103803"


----------



## Ivys mom

Hi I have a double of your dog! I wonder what your pup grew up to look like attaching pix of ours— who we just had dna tested. We bought her from a breeder who sold us an Australian labradoodle. Turns out she has zero lab, and is moRe poodle than cocker. You’d never know
View attachment 131460
View attachment 131458



Munchkin19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you think this puppy will favour the cocker spaniel coat type. It is an F2 and is 8 weeks.
> 
> Thank you



View attachment 131459

View attachment 131458


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Munchkin19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you think this puppy will favour the cocker spaniel coat type. It is an F2 and is 8 weeks.
> 
> Thank you


Our 6 week old puppy favors the CockervSpaniel


----------



## Becca&Nellifer

Hey everyone, I've just joined the forum, this is my little Nellifer she's currently 8 weeks. I think she looks very spaniel like, does anyone think she might develop a fluffy coat? She's so cute either way.


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

She is Beautiful
We get Teddy Bear our Cockapoo Puppy in 2 weeks
He is 6 weeks old


----------



## Becca&Nellifer

Phyllis Gehrke said:


> She is Beautiful
> We get Teddy Bear our Cockapoo Puppy in 2 weeks
> He is 6 weeks old


Aww thank you, she is just adorable and so tiny! You must be so excited! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

How do you post a picture
i have one with my husband holding him


----------



## Lena11

You can never tell, if a puppy keeps the straight coat or gets curly later on. She does seem to favour the Spaniel side for now


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Becca&Nellifer said:


> Aww thank you, she is just adorable and so tiny! You must be so excited! Do you have any pictures?





Phyllis Gehrke said:


> How do you post a picture
> i have one with my husband holding him


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

Here is Teddy Bear at 4 weeks


----------



## Becca&Nellifer

Phyllis Gehrke said:


> Here is Teddy Bear at 4 weeks


Aww gorgeous 😍


----------



## Smiles181

*This is peppa I have no idea what she will turn out like she is all fluff at the moment. She is 15 weeks *


----------



## Phyllis Gehrke

She is beautiful


----------



## Mummyof2

_







_
This is our sproodle x cockapoo 'Teddy' at 5 weeks old. We collect him next week when he'll be 8 wks old...we have no idea how he will be but his fur is so soft and fluffy...he's so affectionate.


----------

